# Enlarging the "Character Map"



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Is there a way to enlarge the "Character Map"(start>programs>Accessories>system tools>character map) to see the images better before clicking on them? Senior eyes! Lol I've tried full screen(F11) but that doesn't work.
Many thanks
Duane


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

If you click on the individual character, it will enlarge.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

This will take a few more steps but will work.

Start\Run\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Magnifer.


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Hi Deke
Sorry I didn't see your post.....I wasn't notified.
I don't seem to have Start\Run\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\Magnifer.
I have windows 98SE. Is ther another way to make it larger.
Many thanks
Duane


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

"Click Start, point to Settings, click Control Panel, and then double- click Add/Remove Programs. 
On the Windows Setup tab, double-click Accessibility, and then click the Accessibility Tools check box to select it. 
Click OK, click OK, and then insert the Windows 98 CD-ROM when you are prompted to do so, and then follow the instructions on the screen to finish the installation. "


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Many thanks Whitphil.....I'll chech it out.
Appreciate your reply.
Duane


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Duane

If you don't go WhitPhil's route I am enclosing the magnify.exe in a zip file.

Just place it in C:\Windows\System.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Or you can go this route:


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Hey Deke......many thanks! I'll work on that after the grandchildren leave.Lol
I'll be luck to have a computer when they leave.
Duane


----------

